# Metallic taste in mouth



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

I have been experiencing a metallic taste in my mouth for the last few days. I can't remember precisely when it started, though I recently
1) Read an article about metal toxicity that has me in a mild panic and
2) Started using cast iron for more of my cooking.

Can anyone comment on the possibility of the second thing? It's certainly possible that this is psychosomatic after reading the article. As for the second cause, we've used cast iron for cooking for about a year now, it's only recently that we have used it predominantly. I don't think it's copper poisoning, though I do notice it more on the few occasions this week when I've had soda to drink in restaurants.

Weird. Oh, and I know I'm not pregnant.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## menomena (Jun 14, 2007)

My first question was "could you be pregnant?" (And then I saw your last line...) Metallic taste = pregnancy to me.

I will be interested to see the other replies.







I hope you figure it out soon.


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

I always get a metallic taste in my mouth when I have a sinus infection.


----------



## Paceman (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *menomena* 







My first question was "could you be pregnant?" (And then I saw your last line...) Metallic taste = pregnancy to me.

I will be interested to see the other replies.







I hope you figure it out soon.

This is exactly what I was thinking as well. So true for me.

I have no other ideas right now. Sorry.


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Interesting development: it seems to be waning with my menstrual cycle, and now I think it might have started when my period began. Any experiences out there with metallic taste during menstruation? Any theories?


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

Mystery solved: My tea cup has a metal brewing basket, and I haven't had this problem since I stopped using it. This is interesting to me, since I've always worried about plastics leaching and never metals.....


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm so confused on that, metals aren't supposed to leach, I thought.

One other thing that comes to mind regarding this is that if you have some sort of tongue or gum damage, a small amount of blood can have a metallic taste.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

But I've had metal thermoses (that spelling looks so wrong!) that give a metallic flavor to the water if the water's in there for several hours. I don't know what metal is leaching, but I've stopped using some for that reason.


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

I see that you solved the mystery, but I figured I'd mention that I get this taste in my mouth when I am extremely anxious or have been suddenly frightened.


----------



## NatrlCatholicMama (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm bumping this one b/c I was googling this very thing: metallic taste during menstruation. I just got my first AF in 5 years (two pregnancies and nonstop breastfeeding in between) & noticed a metallic taste this morning (day three).

I mentioned it to dh & he said I've had it for the last two days.







It's definitely corresponding w/ the period.

I"ve used cast iron exclusively for well over a year, no changes in the metals I use elsewhere, not sick, etc. Definitely don't remember a metallic taste during previous interpartum AFs w/ my first two children & never had it during pg, afair.

Any ideas? TIA!


----------



## FondestBianca (May 9, 2008)

Before I read your later posts I was going to ask if you've eaten off of or drank out of any silver. i absolutly CANNOT use real silver silverware, teapots, cups, plates, etc becuase the metal taste is so strong and disgusting. Doesn't matter how clean and tarnish free it is.

In general I have to pretty much stick to stainless steel, glass, or ceramic for cooking or consuming any liquids or moist foods. Harder plastics don't bother me. Softer plastics change the taste a bit but, still edible. Copper, silver, and iron are no-go for me. Too strong.


----------

